# Offseason



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Now that the Bucks are down in a massive whole to the Pistons I think it's time to look to the offseason. The Bucks do not have a 1st round draft choice this offseason (Glenn Robinson trade). So they need to look to free agency and the expansion draft. Who should we protect. Obviously we won't get any big name FA's. So what will happen? I do not want KVH around next season. He only had 3 boards starting at PF. We need a bigger C Skinner did a great job but i don't see him as a C. Joe Smith did a very nice job for us and will prolly be the starting PF again. SF? Who knows? KVH, Dez?? SG is gunna be Redd again. He did a nice job but i think that he is a better 2nd fiddle to someone. PG hopefully TJ is healthy like they say he will be.

Thoughts? Who will we pick up in FA


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Now that the season is over what is gunna happen to this team? Congrats on a great season Milwaukee!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was wondering who you guys would want to protect save Mason Redd and Ford. I think Charolette has been greedily eyeing your roster more so than other teams.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Protected:
Michael Redd
Desmond Mason
TJ Ford
Joe Smith
Brian Skinner
Dan Gadzuric
Marcus Haislip
Erick Strickland
Unprotected:
Keith Van Horn
Daniel Santiago
Anthony Mason's contract
Jason Caffey's contract
Toni Kukoc-FA
Damon Jones-FA
Brevin Knight-FA

That is what I hope they do.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Protected:
> Michael Redd
> Desmond Mason
> ...


I like that idea also. I would really like to have a 1st round pick this year but with the team we have there really isn't anyone i can see that would be of 1st round pick value. There is Redd but I don't think we will trade him. TJ? nope. I can see us trading Dez but I really don't want to part with him. Hopefully KVH can get us something. I still don't want him on my team. With TJ coming back (hopefully at full strength) this team will go back to the run and gun that we had early in the year. It would've been very useful against Detroit.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, Only Marcus Haislip is worth a 1st rounder that the Bucks are willing to part with. But he has a huge upside, and if Kukoc leaves, he will get major minutes. I want them to resign Damon Jones, but I want his minutes reduced so Tj plays over 35 a game. KVH will be back barring a blockbuster trade, and I would love for him to spend more time with them to get a better grasp of the whole team philosophy. this offseason will probably be uneventful, but Symon Szycwyk (sp?) will join the team, which is like getting a first rounder right there. 2005 offseason will be the offseason to watch.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I want them to resign Damon Jones, but I want his minutes reduced so Tj plays over 35 a game.


NO!!!!!!!! Re-sign Brevin!!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I would protect Redd, Ford, DMase, and KVH. KVH because he still _can_ be valuable as a player or as trade bait.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

KVH > TT


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

MARCUS HAISLIP IS NOT WORTH A FIRST ROUNDER HE IS NOT EVEN WORTH MARCUS FIZER


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I am not sure if he is a FA this offseason but i would like to see Stromile Swift in a Bucks uniform. In the East he could start at center for us. I think he would flourish away from the deep roster of the grizzlies


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Depending on who got the #1 overall, we could sign Redd and trade him for the #1 overall pick. Now before you write it off, hear me out.

With the development of D-Mase, you can make Redd expendable in order to get a good big guy. If the Bulls get the pick, ship him down to Chicago for the pick, and take Okafor with the #1 overall.

TJ Ford
Desmond Mason
Keith Van Horn ( even though I don't like him )
Emeka Okafor
Joe Smith

Would do just fine in the East.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> Depending on who got the #1 overall, we could sign Redd and trade him for the #1 overall pick. Now before you write it off, hear me out.
> 
> With the development of D-Mase, you can make Redd expendable in order to get a good big guy. If the Bulls get the pick, ship him down to Chicago for the pick, and take Okafor with the #1 overall.
> ...


I highly doubt that Chicago would do that. But they've done worse.:yes: :yes:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> KVH > TT


Agreed. Except...

Playoffs TT >>>> Playoffs KVH


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Free agency key to Bucks' plans 



> "I don't want the fans to think that all we're going to be able to do is add one player and that's the way it is," Harris said. "We have enough flexibility to be able to add some players to this roster. No, we're not going to be able to go out and sign a (superstar) free agent or something like that. We're doing to do it as a group and do it by committee and I think that's the way we're doing to have to win here in Milwaukee."


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

There's a chance to trade KVH to Utah?

Maybe for Harpring and a draft pick?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'd do that in a second.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I'd do that in a second.


No doubt! Harpring is a very good defensive player and a good scorer. He could start at SF or come off the bench. That'd be a great deal


----------

